# Thermoplan b&w one cleaning cycle issue



## Toma (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I have just recently bought a second hand thermoplan b&w one machine to use at home.everything has been fine until the cleaning cycle.

When it asks to put the 2 polo shaped cleaning tablets in the holder on the screen I can't take the holder out!

It lets me twist it but I can't take it out at all. It's like there is vacuum/suction on it?

The water pressure needle clicks for a split second and the needle drops then another click is heard and it goes back up to 3bar.

The more I try to get it out the harder it is to turn and the metal housing it sits in gets red hot.

I've left the machine off over night and even turned the water off so there is no pressure but it still stays in.

I've got no idea what's happening to it, its let me do 2 cleaning cycles on it pryer to this.

I would be so greaful for any help, it's hurting me fingers twisting it! It's that bad.

Please help.im worried as its not having a main clean the milk system will get clogged up.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The tablets are to clean the brewer unit.

To clean the milk frother you use a liquid cleaner, cold mix, such as Pulymilk.

Did you get a user manual with the machine ? If not then Google may be your friend.

(Professionally, I avoid Thermoplan/B&W machines like the plague...due to unavailability of spares, tech sheets etc.)


----------



## Toma (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you for the reply.

It doesn't use liquid cleaner, it uses 2 tablets with holes in the middle that slot in a removable metal container. This is the part that is stuck.

It will let me twist it but that's it. The other times I cleaned it it just came out no problems at all.

It didn't come with a manual but printed this off the internet. Doesn't mention nothing about this.


----------

